# How do people ship fish???



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

Hi

I hear a lot about people buying fish on the internet ...my question is how are these fish shipped so they arrive alive?? My lfs tells me that the fish can only survive an hour or so in the bags....so how do they survive the 2 or more days in the mail????


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Your LFS is telling you that so you continue to buy fish from them. If that were true how would they or any other fish store get their stock in? I have had fish stuck in transit for an entire week that were fine when the person I sent them to finally got off his butt and picked them up from the post office. I have shipped over 75 parcels of fish/shrimps & snails without any problems whatsoever. 

The biggest problem is a large percentage of people don't know how to ship well. When buying fish online I'd suggest you check people's feedback and see what people have to say about their stock, shipping procedures & experiences with the seller. 

Because I am a hobbyist as well as a breeder I care about the fish I am shipping, they are my pets. I'm fanatical when it comes to packing & shipping and I've sent over 75+ without any problems. 

I can't believe a LFS would make such an outrageous claim.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah ...and hour in the BAG is B.S!!!! I've had fish sitting in a bag for hours on end while I've had to drive home...even done groceries before... the other day when I got a pleco from katalyst, i had it in my car...went to yorkdale, went to BA's then went home... ~3hrs...no signs of fish stress or anything... the big guy is doing great now!

i've never ordered online, because I find all I need from LFS/breeders...the key is to get from the LFS when they want to replace the fishes in that tank...more likely to get a deal


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> yeah ...and hour in the BAG is B.S!!!! I've had fish sitting in a bag for hours on end while I've had to drive home...even done groceries before... the other day when I got a pleco from katalyst, i had it in my car...went to yorkdale, went to BA's then went home... ~3hrs...no signs of fish stress or anything... the big guy is doing great now!


Wait until his reign of terror begins at your house! Oh you'll pay! lol


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Your LFS is telling you that so you continue to buy fish from them. If that were true how would they or any other fish store get their stock in? I have had fish stuck in transit for an entire week that were fine when the person I sent them to finally got off his butt and picked them up from the post office. I have shipped over 75 parcels of fish/shrimps & snails without any problems whatsoever.
> 
> The biggest problem is a large percentage of people don't know how to ship well. When buying fish online I'd suggest you check people's feedback and see what people have to say about their stock, shipping procedures & experiences with the seller.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Beware of who is shipping your items. I've been shipping corals for about a year now and spend the money and the time to pack them right. I also have a logistics background which helps.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Wait until his reign of terror begins at your house! Oh you'll pay! lol


when I get females I can understand it...but I plan to move them out of that tank when I get some.... breed in another tank, put who I want back in there!


----------

